# 28 Gallon Planted Tank



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey everyone, I started the hobby back in 2017. It's been a fun journey and I love it!

This was my first "planted" tank, started in October, nearly ten months ago. The latest pic is from July 15th. Actual water volume is around 23 gallons I believe. There's cardinal tetras, a few endler guppies, amano and cherry shrimp. It was snail free, but now it's being overrun with mini ramshorns! Probably hitchhiked from my pleco tank.

Here's the link for the whole gallery of the progress I uploaded recently.

I learned as I went, and it did seem to work out alright. Fluval stratum substrate, hc cuba in the back and monte carlo in the front. I've kept it relatively low tech, I did experiment with Excel at one point. I don't dose anything right now, maintenance is just the occasional trim and regular water change.

I'm fairly happy with how it's turned out. Suggestions on dosing fertilizers or maintenance ongoing is welcome.

I recently shut down my 90 gallon tank and replaced it with a 120. This 28 gallon inspired my new project, 120 gallon 4x2x2 planted tank. I've got the tank but I'm still debating CO2, lighting, substrate. I'll be making another post for that to open a discussion! I'll appreciate any comments and suggestions.


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

Here's more pics of the livestock over the past 9 months. I learned later that the shrimp might not do that well, and then I decided to add fish, so that might've slowed their reproduction. The pleco juvies lived in the tank for a short time as they kept breeding in my other tank.

I got some of the livestock from forum users:

Cherry shrimp from Kevlar, added in December

Short fin super red plecos I got from hb103, 2 years ago. The ones in the photos are offspring which turned out more calico patterned.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Very nice, and the little plecos are so cute!


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

That's a nice tank! Nice work!


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Tank looks amazing! Very lush and green. Planted tanks are the best!

Congrats on the new tank! 120 gallon planted tank will look like a work of art as long as you put a lot of money and work into it.


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks! I've been really enjoying the living art style of planted tanks. Here's my thread for the new 120g, any input is welcome!


----------

